# Russian Uncapper



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would be very interested in one of these also, I think this is what you are talking about?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrqZ6lTQsF8&list=PL0E610FD43E3237C8

There are others that have hot water or steam hoses connected to the blades also. I've spent at least an hour searching videos to find this again. I think this one looks very simple to make if you were the handy type of person. Is there anyone out there that could make these? I'd be interested in purchasing one myself also.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This one is interesting.....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U3v694Be08I&feature=plcp

The sound track is better as well


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Very interesting.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> I would be very interested in one of these also, I think this is what you are talking about?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrqZ6lTQsF8&list=PL0E610FD43E3237C8
> 
> There are others that have hot water or steam hoses connected to the blades also. I've spent at least an hour searching videos to find this again. I think this one looks very simple to make if you were the handy type of person. Is there anyone out there that could make these? I'd be interested in purchasing one myself also.


Ray, I agree. There would be a good market for these. Fast and easy! Any builders out there?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

MBeck

I couldn't get your video to load? Ray thank you for searching for that link. That one is very similar to the previous video that was posted on YouTube. This one is wood and as I recall the other unit was metal framed and it did have a heating source for the knives. We need to get someone who speaks Russian to post a few threads on some other sites to inquire if these are available anywhere. I'll keep looking.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Three more links I found that day, to give you all some more ideas on the variety of this type of machine posted on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi6tDEEQR_g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6F_jAm1Y4Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijKM3XypU9g


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ray 

Great links to the videos. How are you finding these anyways?? This gives me a great idea on what might be available. If you find anymore please send me a link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I just searched and searched throughout youtube the other day, spent most of the afternoon. I had found them in the past, but had not saved or bookmarked the locations, but now I do have them saved. A couple of them look like they would not be too hard to design and make, I may take up the project in the future. The hardest part I can see is how to make the blade. One of those vids looked like the blade MIGHT have been made out of wood. It sure does look like a quick easy way to uncap frames of honey!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ray I'm getting the hang of it I guess. These things are really slick ! 

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...9GsNndM/raspechatka_sotov_parovim_nozhom.html


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

those look like they could save a LOT of time, however I am noticing 1 thing that may cause an issue, the frames in these videos are straight as to where the one we(I) use are smaller/curved in at the bottom. 

I am just thinking, thats not good when you get to know me, if the are smaller/curved in at the bottom would you cut deeper into the comb, or even miss caps at the bottom?


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

To me these are alot like the vibrating knife made by Kelley's. Mine does a good job.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

D1here said:


> those look like they could save a LOT of time, however I am noticing 1 thing that may cause an issue, the frames in these videos are straight as to where the one we(I) use are smaller/curved in at the bottom.
> 
> I am just thinking, thats not good when you get to know me, if the are smaller/curved in at the bottom would you cut deeper into the comb, or even miss caps at the bottom?


Could make a little shim for the bottoms of the side bars.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the idea but with my frames it will not work. in the video , the frame verticals are parallel. They don't have auto spacing, ie the top of the vertical is wider than the bottom bit.


----------

